# Finally got my M9A1



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've been wanting a Beretta M9 for a long time, primarily due to its military history. It's been the standard issue sidearm for the US Military for 25 years now. This one is an M9A1.










Anyone know where I can get the PVD coated mags?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, you will enjoy it. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Try CDNN

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/beretta.html


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed  Enjoy!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great photo, great gun!

I've never fired the A1 version, but have a lot of trigger-time with the original. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have 1 too. Great gun. I plan to send my slide off later this year for nightsights to be installed.

Learn about changing the hammer spring for a "D" spring - it is the spring that is in the DAO model. It will lower the DA pull by a few pounds, and the SA pull by maybe 1 pound. It wills till be 100% reliable. I have been using D springs for years.

Also, see here for disassembly vids of the frame:

FREE Beretta 92FS Disassembly Guide - Please Donate


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I will look into the D spring. Thanks.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

congrats on the new rod.lookslike a keeper!!:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I put hogue rubber grip panels on all my Berettas (except for the 90-Two, which has a slip-on polymer grip). Not the Hogue wrap-arounds - but just the grip panels. They aren't really any fatter, but they REALLY make the grip even nicer.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

Schweet! Love the 92/M9 pistols. I would love to have an M9 myself. Too cool.:smt023


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shot it at the range today. Very controllable. Nice crisp shots.


----------



## tpdoff (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice piece propellerhead, I just picked one up today and have been browsing the forums. Been awhile since I been on them but wanted to learn more about my new gun. I did notice that on the right side of the slide it's stamped mod 92FS but says m9a1 on the other side on the dust cover. Wonder what that is all about. I haven't got to shoot mine yet, looking forward to it. I have shot a great deal of regular M9's while I was in the Army, hopefully it does just as well. OH does yours have the plastic guide rod, I have heard that it's actually better then the metal one, it's fluted to let debris fall out and not get stuck between the rod and the spring, sounds good but does it really make a difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They put a standard 92FS slide on the M9A1 frame. 

As for the plastic guiderod - they all went that route around '03 or '04.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice looking gun! I too, have been wanting a 92 series for a long time to add to my collection. Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the 92A1 version. It should be in to my dealer this week, I can't wait!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gunluver said:


> Nice looking gun! I too, have been wanting a 92 series for a long time to add to my collection. Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the 92A1 version. It should be in to my dealer this week, I can't wait!!


Yes, I will get 1 of those too, to make 5 Berettas. I will get one in a couple of months. Gotta pay off the last gun purchase first


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

*New M9A1 here as well!*

Hello everyone, Shipwreck, I just bought my M9A1 after about a year of ACTIVE searching. And I can't wait for it to get out of jail(california 10day). I haven't been on this board since first getting into handgun shooting a few years ago but I think I may be coming back considering my recent purchase. I'll post pictures of my M9A1 with my coyote brown gunner grips that I've had waiting as soon as I get the gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mucho kewl!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I love shooting mine. So smooth...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I love shooting mine. So smooth...


Nice. 1 of mine is in rotation for my carry gun - either my 92FS or M9A1


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice. 1 of mine is in rotation for my carry gun - either my 92FS or M9A1


 How do you carry it? Vertec holster?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

toopercentmlk said:


> How do you carry it? Vertec holster?


Yes, Vertec holster.

You'll just have .2 inch of the barrel sticking out the bottom usually.


----------

